# One Year at the Bridge-My Special Angel, SMOOCH



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> *One Year at the Bridge-My Special Angel, SMOOCH*
> 
> Smooch:
> 
> ...


Hi Karen
Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Smooch sure was a great looking Golden. Remember all the good times.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

Thanks, we sure do remember all of the good times.
We adopted Smooch from Golden Opportunities Golden Ret. Rescue and her name was Bedlam at the time. Smooch and Snobear (Samoyed) were 11 months apart in age and so bonded!! We lost Snobear in March and Smooch in December.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh Karen, I can't believe it's been a year already. Hugs to you and Ken....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy: 

Thanks!! It will be two years for Snobear on March 27, 2012.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I cant believe its been a year, hugs and prayers to you and Ken. xxoo


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

(( Hugs Karen))

Thinking of you today, and sending you lots of love and good thoughts for the day. These days are so hard for all of us.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Time goes so fast....I can't believe it has been a year. Hugs to you on this anniversary. May you remember dear Smooch with smiles and love.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen, My heart goes out to you on this sad bridge day. These anniversaries are SO hard! I'm sure it is particularly difficult to fall during the holiday season. Your Smooch is so beautiful and exudes a sweet, loving and happy personality from the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all..

I am just grateful that Smooch and Snobear are together, especially for the Holidays.

Smooch and Snobear were SO BONDED-they were always together!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Karen, Thinking of you today. I can't believe it has been a year already. Run free Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugs to you and Ken on this sad day. 

Smooch Is a beautiful girl.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Karen,

My thoughts and prayers are with you today. Hugs. Patrice


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thinking of you today Karen and sending you strength.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary day. It is hard to believe time flies so fast. Your girl was beautiful and I hope remembering her started to bring smile on your face. One day we will meet them again and give them tons of hugs and kisses for every day we missed while we were not together. 
God bless Ken and you and your sweet babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks so much*

You all mean so much to me.

It comforts me to know that Smooch and Snobear are together with all of your wonderful babies at the Bridge, at that one day we will all be reunited!!

Here is Smooch sunbathing on our deck!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Karen, I've been thinking about you all week actually. I just don't know what to say, I'm trying to hold back my tears all day today myself for Casey and just trying to keep it together while I'm at work. I wanted to let you know though that you are in my thoughts too. Just try to get through the day I guess.

Cindy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hugs and love to you Karen. I am teary seeing smiling Smooch again. It's so hard missing them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always remember ~ Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they aren't there.
We're the ones that are limited in what we see.
Special thought to you today.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Annivesaries are so hard. My thoughts are with you and Ken.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Karen Annivesaries are so hard.

I like you lost Meg and Sadie with 7 months of each other and they were inseprable and i think at least they are at the bridge together.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My thoughts are with you, Karen and also with Ken. Anniversaries are so difficult. Thank God we have so many memories to reflect on to help us keep them close. No matter how long they're gone, we'll always miss them. But that just proves how much unconditional love they gave us. 

And I just have to say that I've always loved her name.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, My heart knows how you feel. It is bittersweet, they are at the bridge waiting for a family reunion. (HUGS) June


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

All of your words and thoughts mean so much!

*Steve:* I know they are STILL HERE! Tonka has started doing things that Snobear did and laying where Smooch used to lay in the Powder Room, while I put on my makeup.

*Cindy: * I'm thinking of you and Casey today, too.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Such beautiful babies. Sending warm thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hugs on their way to you, it's so hard being the ones left behind. I hope your happy memories that you both have of Smooch and Snobear are helping you through

Run free sleep softly Smooch and Snowbear


----------

